# Slingshot Of The Month - Oct 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk

*Who made the best slingshot ?*​
Danny0663 - Arrowshot in Aluminium & Black Denim Micarta4625.14%Performance Catapults - SPS #LXIX189.84%Parnell - Burned up Poacher179.29%Performance Catapults - SPS #6752.73%Quercusuber - Cork Bottom Cap52.73%Rapier - Secret Santa Trade21.09%Quarterinmynose - Draw like a butterfly, Look like a bee126.56%Chepo69 - Natural Fork Oak 'Bellota'147.65%Antraxx - #6 Black 'n' White2010.93%Yo Slingshots - Pumpkinator147.65%Wishbone - Miniature Slingshot52.73%LittleBear - Sheer Elegance168.74%Rayshot - Rescued Beauty94.92%


----------



## Hrawk

Lets go people, voting time!

View the nominations HERE


----------



## Bob Fionda

just voted!


----------



## Chepo69

Listo!


----------



## Stephen

I am officially not a giant poo poo head. Thank you very much.


----------



## snogard

It was so hard to choose just one, since they are all great...


----------



## Imperial

voted !


----------



## e~shot

Voted!


----------



## bunnybuster

just voted


----------



## AZ Stinger

Done


----------



## tnflipper52

Yeup, voted, good luck all.


----------



## Sean

I almost didn't, there were too many, couldn't choose.


----------



## reecemurg

voted


----------



## mckee

chepo69 all the way!


----------



## orcrender

Can I have 3 more votes? One is not enough, but it is cast.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I voted, I'll be posting a video of me voting, with an in depth how-to on voting, from multiple angles and the various ways how one can vote.


----------



## Quercusuber

All Buns Glazing said:


> I voted, I'll be posting a video of me voting, with an in depth how-to on voting, from multiple angles and the various ways how one can vote.


"You talk the talk, but you walk the walk??"


----------



## Rayshot

I had to vote for the Little bear. It is the newest artistically done catty combining the artistic and shaping with attractive material combination. Newest "look", I believe.

I will say though, that Dannys work takes my breath away too.


----------



## f00by

I gone done my democratic duty!


----------



## PandaMan

Well, Hrawk, with the threat of becoming a 'poo poo head" I voted...


----------



## Beanflip

I am a poo poo head. But I voted anyway.


----------



## Quercusuber

It's done


----------



## Jeosndhaks

Donezo!


----------



## yayuyao

Voted!


----------



## rosco

I'm smothered in the stuff - inside and out - and I can vote at the weirdest angles though I do leave a stain at times.

....so go me!!!

...and all of youse nominational types with the grousest SS's.


----------



## The Lard

Danny0063 all the way outstanding workmanship for such a young lad .


----------



## gruer

I'm very pleased to say that I've just voted.


----------



## Stevotattoo

Voted


----------



## Hoosier

[sup]*Voted*[/sup]


----------



## muddog15

I voted.


----------



## Knot Funny

Voted for one, loved them all


----------



## tokSick

Just voted. They' re all nice, so dificut to choose only one of them.


----------



## tradspirit

Voted!


----------



## JOS

Done !!! Chepo Chepo .... Goooya Goooya !!!!


----------



## Obie

Voted... always enjoy viewing works of art and new ideas!


----------



## Nomadicbear

There all good to bad it can only be one winner...


----------



## harson

Done


----------

